#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Объем Типитаки сингальском алфавитом

## Ануруддха

Объем Типитаки на пали сингальским алфавитом в библиотеке монастыря Кандубода, Шри-Ланка



Как выглядит запись сутт

----------

sergey (15.06.2017), Ассаджи (16.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Объем Типитаки на пали сингальским алфавитом в библиотеке монастыря Кандубода, Шри-Ланка
> 
> []


Интересно, здесь вместе с Аттхакатха и Тика ?

----------


## Антарадхана

Судя по номерам, это две Типитаки, а не одна.

----------


## Ануруддха

Да, действительно там двойные номера томов.

----------

